# Suche Programmierer zur Umsetzung eines C-Quellcodes in Java



## javamondmann (26. Okt 2006)

Sodele.

Ich bin also dabei ein Javaprogramm zu schreiben, welches mit unserer Software per Socket kommuniziert.
Die Strings werden vor dem Senden verschlüsselt und auf der anderen Seite entschlüsselt.

Dazu haben wir eine kleine C-Funktion die Bitweise die Bits hin und herschiebt.
Ich habe zwar beim Nachbau einen Teilerfolg erzielt,aber es funktioniert noch nicht 100%.

Ich kenne mich einfach noch zu wenig aus.
Ich denke das Problem wird sein daß das auf jeder Plattform und auch mit Umlauten usw. funktionieren sollte.

Die Original Funktion in C hat lediglich 10 Zeilen, also nichts großes.

Ich möchte den Code hier nicht posten, da es sich um ein Stück Firmeninterner Sicherheit handelt.
Derjenige muss es nicht umsonst machen, wenn wir uns über den Preis einigen können.

Bitte per Email oder Nachricht hier im Forum melden.

Grüße JavaMondmann


----------



## Acha (2. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

vielleicht hättest Du Deinen Beitrag auch in das Unterforum Jobbörse posten sollen, so dass Du noch mehr Erfolg mit Deiner Suche hast. Denn wenn es sich um firmeninternen Code und Firmensicherheit handelt, klingt das schon eher nach einem Job. 

Ciao

Acha


----------



## Caffè Latte (2. Nov 2006)

Hi,

10 Zeilen C-Code? 300 EUR und wir sind im Geschäft!


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Nov 2006)

290,-  :wink:


----------



## Caffè Latte (2. Nov 2006)

Preiseverderber!


----------

